# Kansas City snow subs needed.



## ROSELAWN (Sep 12, 2003)

Hey, I am looking for snow subs....Plows, spreaders and laborers in the K.C., MO area. If you are available or can point me in the right direction of someone who is, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

The place to look would be the Networking forum that is on bottom of Plowsite main page. For you convience I am proving a link to this forum.

http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=27


----------



## Andrews Lawn (Jul 30, 2002)

ROSELAWN,

I am in the Kansas City area. I might be interested in being a sub. My brother and I have 5 trucks and 2 spreaders that might be available. Just send me a private message and you can go into detail with the specifics.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Roselawn,
Welcome to Plowsite. I deleted your other post, instead of having a double post here. Good luck!


----------



## Bossfan (Jan 7, 2003)

HEY! I live and work in Kansas. I own Shoulder to Shoulder Landscape and Excavation. I am out of Paola, KS. I do my own plowing and also work for Nigro and Boyd Landscape as a sub. I may know a few guys though that are looking for work. Actually, I do know a few. Give me a call at (913) 244-9454 (cell #) I am available anytime. I'll help out in any way possible for you! 
I know guys with blades and spreaders that are good plowers and reliable. Give me a call!!! Jon Filer


----------



## ROSELAWN (Sep 12, 2003)

Still need subs in the Kansas City area, Missouri and Kansas routes available.


----------



## chemtech (Apr 1, 2001)

*Subs*

What part of KC I'm a locally owned lawn business for 6 years now. I have some friends that just purchased plows that worked with me last year also on my trucks and might be interested. Email me at [email protected] let me know locations, rates, etc...

I might even be interested if pay is good enough LOL


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

If your still looking for some subs, I live in the Lee's Summit area. Let me know. I have f350, with a 8' western, 8' daniels pull plow, and a swenson v-box.
greg
[email protected]


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Eldorado Springs*

Pay for lodging?? Have 2 trucks and hopefully a 3rd.


----------



## beliason (Nov 16, 2004)

*Subs In Kansas City*

Have a 250 with an 8' scoop plow, interested in subbing.

Barry - 797-5589


----------



## TGood (Nov 24, 2004)

*Looking for work!*

We have an F250 Super Duty we are in the process of adding a plow to. We also have a CAT 277B Skidsteer w/ tracks rather than tires. May be willing to put both to work. We have a gooseneck trailer with a dump bed that could also be utilized. Send me an email at [email protected] if your interested in talking and we can go from there. Thanks!


----------



## grotecguy (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey fellas, this thread is a year old.

Just thought you may be interested,
Mark K


----------



## ROSELAWN (Sep 12, 2003)

I still check it though....I have gotten subs from this thread too.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

I need some subs if anyone will still be looking for work. Need them in the merriam and shawnee mission areas, with a few up on metcalf between I-35 and 435.
thanks
greg
[email protected]


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

Anyone need anything new for this year?? Subs or anything??


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

bottlefed89 said:


> Anyone need anything new for this year?? Subs or anything??


I'd be willing to sub. F250 7.5 Western/spreader and a 2500HD 8' Fisher. E-mail me if anyone needs me! I mostly work in the Piper/Bonner area but am willing to go where ever i'm needed![email protected]


----------



## pvplawn (Jan 12, 2011)

*Sub for KC area*

I have a cousin looking for work right now have several trucks and man power.

Iam in Northern VA thinking about coming up and help out

I have 2 new GMC 2500 sierra with 8 foot plow

skid steer and sanders (tail gate)

and snow blowers (2)

his # i 214-325-6822 give him a call and see if you cawork out something.

p.s wahts the paying rate out in KC for plowing and skid steer work?

thank you and be safe out tere.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

pvplawn;1225761 said:


> I have a cousin looking for work right now have several trucks and man power.
> 
> Iam in Northern VA thinking about coming up and help out
> 
> ...


This thread is is years old....


----------



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

talk about digging up an old thread, wow. it was started in 03.


----------

